# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Časopisi za trudnice i majke i djecu, 2013. i dalje

## Storma

Kupujete li ili čitate neke od ovih časopisa? Možete li pogledati ima li njima reklama koje krše Kod? Bila bih vam jaaaako zahvalna :trep trep:

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

Kupovala T&L cijelu trudnocu, a u drugoj temi vec pisala o M&B casopisu... A jednom sam vidjela u t&l temu-odlucite se u trudnoci hocete li dojiti ili ne da mozete na vrijeme nabaviti sve potrebno, npr.jastuk za dojenje ili bocicu...

----------


## Storma

aleksandra_catrice, možeš li mi se javiti na mail monitoring@roda.hr?

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

Dok ja stignem na forum pa mozda vidim :D

----------


## aleksandra_catrice

Malo sam prelistala časopise koje sam skupila tijekom trudnoće i tek sad shvaćam da u svakom broju, ALI svakom, ima neka reklama koja nije primjerena, da se tako izrazim... A imam i knjigu od trudnoce do 3.g. i također opisuju svakakve situacije i daju  nerealne savjete.. :/
P.S. Nisam dobila nikakav odg.na mail....

----------


## lola32

Ja čitam Mama i beba i pun je reklama za adaptirano mlijeko npr. za (kršitelj koda) se zove napokon zadovoljni!!!

----------


## Storma

Možete li mi slikati/skenirati reklame u tim časopisima iz prosinca?

----------

